# Hello hello hello fellow TT owners



## alexmcmine (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, new member from Italy here 💪
I hope left wheel babies are welcome too 🤣


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

